# We's Going To Give Someone A Whooping



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Launch date a week from tomorrow. The target: a most generous BOTL. 

I have a number of folks signed on already but if our paths have crossed in the past, you know me and you would like to jump in with 2 (two) sticks then PM me and I'll fill you in and you can decide for yourself.

Whoop-ass time!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn....who pee'd in your corn flakes John?:r:r Someone's gonna get it.:mn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Go Johnny go, go, go!!! :ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I never repayed you for the Pardon you sent me, so maybe it's time I pony up. 

PM sent:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh hell.... I guess I better get in on this one!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Why so much anger on CS recently?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Why so much anger on CS recently?


Sometimes one has to look at themselves for the answer to their own question.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Launch date a week from tomorrow. The target: a most generous BOTL.
> 
> I have a number of folks signed on already but if our paths have crossed in the past, you know me and you would like to jump in with 2 (two) sticks then PM me and I'll fill you in and you can decide for yourself.
> 
> Whoop-ass time!!


Like to add a side note, when I use the word generous I'm talking Troop's supporter generous. This BOTL has been signed on since day one making it easier for for both current and past senders of cigars and treats to do their job. I will never be able to thank him enough, pretty sure some of the others feel the same.

Would love too see a couple of more "mini bombers" step up to the plate to show him some CS gorilla love with 2 good sticks. Packages are are set to hit the mail Tuesday 5/27

PM me if intersted.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I am game. Sign me up .


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Launch date a week from tomorrow. The target: a most generous BOTL.
> 
> I have a number of folks signed on already but if our paths have crossed in the past, you know me and you would like to jump in with 2 (two) sticks then PM me and I'll fill you in and you can decide for yourself.
> 
> Whoop-ass time!!


Sumun's in fer a WHOOPIN!! 
(Glad it aint me!) :chk


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Watch out, his smackdowns really hurt!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm Your HuckleBerry. PM Sent. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm in....


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I'm in....


Charlie...your package went out today.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

roger that....


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Tuesday is D-Day to mail packages...have a bunch who have signed on. Looking forward to sneaking up on this worthy BOTL.:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

ordinance assembled, target located and locked on, awaiting fire code.....


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Locked and loaded PJ67....

coordinates dialed in.....

awaiting launch command on 5/27....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Tuesday is D-Day to mail packages...have a bunch who have signed on. Looking forward to sneaking up on this worthy BOTL.:tu


I can hardly wait:chk You know I anwered the pm


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I love it and I 'm stealing it.  I'm in - This BOTL is in for a hurting.



Mr.Maduro said:


>


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I love it and I 'm stealing it.  I'm in...


Me too and me too. 



Mr.Maduro said:


>


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Sometimes one has to look at themselves for the answer to their own question.


"In response to Vinnies question 'why is there so much anger on CS?'

I love it...:r:r:r


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


>





bazookajoe said:


> Me too and me too.


Me three and me three :gn :chk


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Launch code secured. :hn

DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5310


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Angels 6 on station and awaiting attack order

DC# 0307 1790 0001 8727 1432

ordinance is heavy, repeat, heavy


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

We have separation and confirmed glide path.

DC 0103 8555 7493 6667 7561


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The bird is in the air....I repeat....the bird is in the air!!! :gn

_Destruction_ Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 8178 5363


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


>


What a great way to display a DC#:tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

DC # 0307 3330 0000 4120 8716 :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Can you say BOOM!









DC # 0306 0320 0002 3490 1823


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Was I suppose to send something too?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

might be a good idea......:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DE 420 **** 9101 0385 5574 9377 5218 15

Al


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

She's on the road again!









C#03062400000272800422


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

All I can say is ... fine aim, John!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Package left Yesterday it's a mystery package because forgot the bomber letter !!!

Stupid me 
I'm the no namer!!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm thinkng a couple of hits may arrive today since a couple of bombers are not to far away. But tomorrow should be impact time, that's assuming he goes to pick up his mail.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I'm thinkng a couple of hits may arrive today since a couple of bombers are not to far away. But tomorrow should be impact time, that's assuming he goes to pick up his mail.


One was launched yesterday at 0830.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Bax said:


> She's on the road again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I love when Bax sends a package ...


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

This is gonna hurt this guy bad.......in a good kinda way.....:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Down big guy. That could be your daughter.

:ss



massphatness said:


> God I love when Bax sends a package ...


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> God I love when Bax sends a package ...


One day Vin, I'll get your addy....one day....


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Bax said:


> One day Vin, I'll get your addy....one day....


All you gotta do is ask.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> One day Vin, I'll get your addy....one day....


One day is today! PM sent.

Al


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> One day is today! PM sent.
> 
> Al


:r
Da Phat's gonna get whacked.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> :r
> Da Phat's gonna get whacked.


AGAIN! :r:r:r:r

Hey Vin need label supplies?

:ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I can almost see the smoke from here. :tu


----------

